# Ken Block Hoonigan style racing with FTX racers



## dominicm (Feb 9, 2017)

This was a lot of fun to film. Was attending the track to film some electric and nitro RC bike action (coming later) but at lunchtime, after the qualification races the guys got out their FPX cars for some close...no rules...full contact action. Didn't disappoint!


----------



## dominicm (Feb 9, 2017)

More FTX Hooligan action...it doesn't get any better...in fact there is a lot more crashing and bashing


----------

